# Cbd oil



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello I have been reading and seeing videos of many health benefits regarding CBD OIL and was just wondering if anyone here is using it or any opinions?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Are you talking human's or doggies. YES I tried it for a bit and now I just stopped to see if I notice any difference.

My dog takes sh-emp oil


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm talking about for dogs


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a friend who gave CBD to his dog. It is a hound mix that started exhibiting some odd behaviors after they had a new baby. This dog was always standoffish, but not overly nervous around dogs or people, it just showed no interest in any contact with them, and whenever I saw it, it was always right near its owner. After they had their baby, the dog started snapping at their other dog, acting more nervous in general, and resource guarding. 

Within 3 days of starting CBD the dog was transformed! He stopped his resource guarding, started playing with other dogs and greeting people, and just seemed so much more relaxed and at ease! Yesterday I saw the dog and it avoided me, clinging once again near its owner. I joked that it must be off its CBD, and sure enough the owner indicated that he had been throttling back the dosage to find the dog's minimum threshold for it...again, it was like night and day with this particular dog. But he's the only dog that I know personally in his before and after stages. For him CBD is really a Godsend!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

a friend of mine is using it on a senior with a herniated disc. It's amazing the difference it made over the summer.  
Another friend uses it for a senior with arthritis in her back. She says it is making a difference.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

i have a couple of friends with senior corgis that say it makes a big difference in their mobility and energy. I know one of the dogs is about 15.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

@voodoolamb wrote a really excellent detailed thread, which you can read here: 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/714018-cbd-oil-pain-management.html

If you have questions about any of her writeup you can try PM'ing her, she's been on quite the journey with one of her dogs, and she does a thorough job looking into the science behind buzzwords and trends.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

I had a German Shepherd mix with arthritis, I ordered CBD dog treats for him and noticed a difference in him. Whether it helped with pain, inflammation, or both I noticed his mobility became better. About 2 months after I started using them for his arthritis we found out he had bone cancer, eventually the pain from that was too much so we added on nerve blockers, pain medicine, and an anti inflammatory. I kept giving him the CBD treats, even though with his cancer I could no longer tell if the CBD was actually helping I knew it had before. I figured it was worth the money if it helped in any way at all. Whether it was pain, delaying the spread of the cancer, or his mental state. It was worth every bit of the money. I have since recommended it to others going through similar situations. I miss my dog so much. But, I am thankful that there was a point where he could enjoy a treat he loved and feel better.


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

Our Lessy gets CBD oil for epilepsy. 5ml of a weak CBD oil and now is five days zero seizures and a quality of life that is normal.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

CornishDon said:


> To be honest, i was very sceptic about marijuana in general, about any kind of marijuana product, not just cbd. I never wanted to try it. I am suffering of constant anxiety and nausea. A lot of people were telling me to try marijuana, or at least some cbd, as it is really helpful in such cases.


CBD oil had great potential for you, little to zero side effects and no "high"


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

It's worth trying. I'd bought CBD oil (CannaPet) for one of my last GSDs in hopes that it would give him some additional help during his final year or two with hip dysplasia. Any pain relief it gave him was not noticeable to me, but he became more mellow while on it which I considered a plus. He wasn't a high-anxiety boy, but certain things made him anxious and the CBD took the edge off, so we used it occasionally.

I also tried a human version (Sol). I don't have anxiety, but I do have trouble sleeping at times so was curious about trying CBD. It was very relaxing for me and helped me to sleep, but I didn't reorder because I couldn't really justify the big expense.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

We’ve had Awsome experience with CBD oil for our boy. He’s always been a picky eater, after being neutered at 2 years old he was at at low of 69lbs. We put him on CBD oil and he has an insane appetite and is now weighing at 85lbs which is the perfect weight for his size!!
BTW he’s on a RAW diet also and he loves it.


----------



## AlexanderVaugh (Aug 28, 2020)

I used marijuana, but I don't want just to share my experience, but also, I would like to talk about the scientifically proven useful effects of marijuana. 
CBD is useful against depression
It is one of the few products useful for cancer
CBD Oil is useful for stress reliving
Also, CBD is incredibly useful for pain relief.
While I can't be sure about the usefulness of CBD oil against cancer, depression, and stress, I am sure that CBD is useful for pain-relieving.
Usually, I buy marijuana products from the online store dailymarijuana.co, so if you want, you can also check it.


----------



## garciaisett (5 mo ago)

From what I know, you can give your dog CBD oil. If your fluffy friend has problems sleeping or maybe it deals with depression and anxiety, then you give it some drops of CBD oil. However, you'd better contact a vet to ensure your dog can tolerate the CBD. For instance, when my dog had sleeping problems, I got in touch with a Toronto Dispensary near me. And the guys told me that CBD oil might help my dog. Anyway, I hope you will find this helpful. If there is anything else I can help you with, feel free to text me.


----------

